# Valentine Card Reveal!



## sherry

We have such sweet puppy's on this forum! This year several of them exchanged Valentines. Here is the one Riley and Sissy got from Kitzi and Lisi, and Sandi!

























:chili::chili:artytime::dothewave:

Hopefully Walter will rotate my pictures!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

:wub: Love it! :wub: Kitzi and Lisi did a fantastic job making the card for Sissy and Riley!



Ut-Oh :blink: I added the human peeps to ours! :blush: Leave it to me to not follow instructions correctly. :blink:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Soooooo cute, how clever, love the envelope and the card with the poem is awesome 
I didn't realize the babies were to make the cards, I goofed up on it:innocent:blush: sorry


----------



## wkomorow

Here you go:

































That is so adorable. Sandi - what a cute idea for a card. I love it.

I blurred out your address and I will see if Massie can delete the picture with your address.


----------



## wkomorow

Matilda's mommy said:


> Soooooo cute, how clever, love the envelope and the card with the poem is awesome
> I didn't realize the babies were to make the cards, I goofed up on it:innocent:blush: sorry


Paula,

There were no rules; however people wanted to do their cards or notes is fine. This is supposed to be fun - just bring a little joy. 


Denise,

I think the peep is a cute idea or should I say a sweet idea.


Sandi,

Paula is right; that was so clever; you have quite a creative side to you.


----------



## Snowbody

This just made me smile. Well, actually at first I just got a painful neck ache as I tried to read the card from the side :blink:...but Walter to the rescue. Then...I smiled. :wub: Just adorable and as sweet as Lisi and Kitzi and their mom and dad are. This is a great event. :chili:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> There were no rules; however people wanted to do their cards or notes is fine. This is supposed to be fun - just bring a little joy.]
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! :w00t: I love a no rules and just for fun activity!!! :aktion033: I have not checked my mail yet today. I get excited going now while waiting for one to arrive, :blush: makes me feel like a kid again for sure. :w00t: You really had a great idea and gave generously to the rescues Walter, thanks again! :aktion033:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

:wub: She said yes, but not to a dress! :wub: 

:wub2: As you can tell by the pictures Aviannah loved :tender: her Valentine so much she could not stop kissing his pictures! :wub2:


----------



## wkomorow

Sue that was great - Tyler is a very talented little guy.


----------



## maggieh

*Thank you from Sweetness and Tessa!*

We got the bestest Valentine cards from Aviannah and Denise, not to mention Penny, Lilly and Olivia! :wub: Thank you all so very much for this fabulous surprise! Hugs to you all! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## wkomorow

Denise,

That was such a sweet reveal.


----------



## wkomorow

Denise,

Did you do those cute cards with the do drawing? They are so cute.


----------



## edelweiss

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :wub: She said yes, but not to a dress! :wub:
> 
> :wub2: As you can tell by the pictures Aviannah loved :tender: her Valentine so much she could not stop kissing his pictures! :wub2:


LOVE!!!!!!!
:wub:


----------



## edelweiss

maggieh said:


> We got the bestest Valentine cards from Aviannah and Denise, not to mention Penny, Lilly and Olivia! :wub: Thank you all so very much for this fabulous surprise! Hugs to you all! :heart::heart::heart:


Darling!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison

All so adorable..I hope we do this again..I'm sorry I missed it.


----------



## summergirl1973

So cute!!!!


----------



## sherry

Oh my gosh! Tyler's card to Aviannah was just so sweet! And Aviannah's card's to Tessa and sweetness so adorable! How much fun to have the g-kids to help with Valentine's cards!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY MAGGIE, TESSA, AND SWEETNESS:wub:

Thank you for the pretty card with the butterflies, but the picture of the girls:wub: oh my gosh, I will be putting it in my prayer room. Maddie and I LOVE YOU, I am so Blessed to have you as my dear friend:wub: give the girls loves from us.


----------



## wkomorow

What a sweet card. What cute pictures of the girls.


----------



## sherry

Another great reveal! Tessa and Sweetness look so sweet! And I think Maddie was blushing!:wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

maggieh said:


> We got the bestest Valentine cards from Aviannah and Denise, not to mention Penny, Lilly and Olivia! :wub: Thank you all so very much for this fabulous surprise! Hugs to you all! :heart::heart::heart:


Maggie the three lil girls had a blast making cards. They loved the pictures of Sweetness and Tessa. They are ready to come play with them and bring Aviannah. :wub: It was not only our pleasure but a lot of fun to do this and you are very welcome. I felt blessed to be a part of it all and it was a great learning experience for the girls because we discussed how Walter was giving money to help the rescues and how they themselves were taking part in that by making the cards. I love to use fun ways to teach them and help them grow. :wub:





wkomorow said:


> Denise,
> 
> Did you do those cute cards with the do drawing? They are so cute.


Walter I used microsoft publisher to make all of the cards. :thumbsup: It is such an easy program to work with! The little girls had so much helping and loved coloring on theirs. 



:wub: Sue, you and Tyler made my day and Aviannah's as you can tell by the pictures. :wub: I did not set up those shots, I was just going for a picture of her with the card but she went crazy licking and nuzzling it. I think she picked up the scent of an extremely sweet you and handsome lil Tyler on the paper. :w00t: Thank you so much for her Valentine and the sweet card you sent me. Brought a good tear to my eye and means a lot to me! :wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

Matilda's mommy said:


> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY MAGGIE, TESSA, AND SWEETNESS:wub:
> 
> Thank you for the pretty card with the butterflies, but the picture of the girls:wub: oh my gosh, I will be putting it in my prayer room. Maddie and I LOVE YOU, I am so Blessed to have you as my dear friend:wub: give the girls loves from us.



Paula Maddie looks adorable as usual! :wub: Great cards Maggie! 

What a wonderful idea this was and so much fun! :thumbsup: Thanks again Walter!


----------



## edelweiss

We opened our cards from Maddie, Paula & Lorin & the . . . to continue our poetry. . . 
"the pups went nuts!"

Lisi grabbed the little maltese card & ran off to her bed, as though Kitzi was going to steal it! :HistericalSmiley: You will please notice that little Kitz has his paw on the 2nd card so she can't take it! 
What beautiful cards & just so very intentionally thoughtful---but that is Paula, after all. Thank you Maddie & Paula for your love expressed so well, and for the reminder of the love of Christ that we share---truly special.:wub:
I will close w/a few photos (the first one says: "is that the doorbell/postman w/our valentine?":


----------



## edelweiss

I see Lisi took off the little black nose---but I found it & now it is back on the sweet maltese face--safe & sound!


----------



## wkomorow

So cute. I love it.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

:HistericalSmiley: Sounds like fun was had by all Sandi! So glad you got the lil black nose put on too! :w00t: Looks like Maddie, Lorin and Paula did a wonderful job! :wub:



:tender: I think all of the reveals :wub2: and all the cards have been awesome :tender:


----------



## edelweiss

Yes, if everyone had as much fun as Lisi did we should do this more often. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh

Matilda's mommy said:


> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY MAGGIE, TESSA, AND SWEETNESS:wub:
> 
> Thank you for the pretty card with the butterflies, but the picture of the girls:wub: oh my gosh, I will be putting it in my prayer room. Maddie and I LOVE YOU, I am so Blessed to have you as my dear friend:wub: give the girls loves from us.


I’m so glad you and Maddie enjoyed this! The girls helped with the poem! :blink:

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## maggieh

Walter, thank you again for starting this! I think we’ve all had fun with it!


----------



## wkomorow

I am glad people had some fun. All the cards have been adorable. We have a few more reveals coming. Hope we can do something like this in summer and a few more people will join in.

I remember back in the day when we did birthday buddy, and the first thing I got from a Spoiled Maltese buddy was a tied blanket Janine made for Luck. He still uses it in his bed. I still can not get over the thoughtfulness that went into it. These little connections are just so important in our lives.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Kitzel and Lisi you both made my night, how funny they like the fluff card, Sandi you are so very special to me. I was so happy Maddie and I had your names.
Happy Valentine's day to you, Dwight, Kitzel and Lisi :wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Thank you dear friend---you know I feel the same way! Dwight will come home first on Thurs. so no sentimental journey at our house! He will only be home a couple of days this month--that is why I am always on SM. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I did ask him to order a wide angle lens for me w/a couple of other lenses for my I phone! I will get it when he comes home! Since we are traveling to Europe in March I wanted something to enhance my photography. We will go again in May & our g-son & his mom will come & maybe our DD from MASS w/her DH---they are not sure yet. Her studies & her job keep her tied down a bit. 

We absolutely loved your cards. I had to take the maltese pup from Lisi & hide it. She took the nose off & ate some of the hair! :smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley: she is a crazy girl! I was afraid she might eat the heart stone. Do you think I should increase their food allotment? :innocent:


----------



## mylittleluna

That's awesome! I hope we have enough posts next year to participate 

Happy Valentine's Day everybody!


----------



## wkomorow

mylittleluna said:


> That's awesome! I hope we have enough posts next year to participate
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day everybody!


I would love to see more people participate.


----------



## Snowbody

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :wub: She said yes, but not to a dress! :wub:
> 
> :wub2: As you can tell by the pictures Aviannah loved :tender: her Valentine so much she could not stop kissing his pictures! :wub2:


Oh Aviannah - Tyler's so thrilled that you said yes!!! Especially since the bride's family pays for the wedding, right? :blink::blink::HistericalSmiley: Denise, I'm glad that Avi liked (licked) his photo. We were all over the place with what to do for the card but the weather determined getting out pix I've had developed (who does that anymore) and taking a stab at rhyming verse. Glad it cheered you up. I know how stressful life's been for you lately. :wub::wub: HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!! :wub2:


----------



## Snowbody

I love all of these cards :chili::chili: With all our lives so crazy so often I love the simplicity of going back to basics...and Valentine's Day reminds me of when I was a little girl in school and how much fun it was to make Valentine's...always for my mom. I love the cards, the photos and the sentiments that everyone has sent and esp. love rescue being recipients of the love. Thanks to Walter and Luck for spearheading this and we're sending our love his way. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I have enjoyed looking at all the lovely Valentine cards ... all of them are so special. I am so happy for Walter and all of you that participated ... it was easy to see how much fun it was for everyone.

I am sorry that I could not participate. However, as I promised on Walter's initial Valentine Event thread ... I did just make a donation to AMAR in honor of this event. Sue, I did write a message with AMAR as to why I was making this particular donation.

Happy Valentine's Day :heart:


----------



## Snowbody

Thank you so much for the donation, Marie. Big time Valentine kisses to you and Snowball. :wub:
I checked my mailbox and no Valentine yet. I heard it went out late so I can celebrate another day in addition to today. :chili::chili:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

:chili: Sue I am going to wait with anticipation with you! :chili: It adds excitement on the trip to the mailbox! :w00t:


----------



## sherry

Oh my, I hope Riley and Sissy's Valentine has reached the Canadian border by now! We mailed it a week ago. :smilie_tischkante: Anywway, not saying who it's going to!:innocent:


----------



## angel's mom

Thank you, Glenda and fluffs! I love the card and the sticker! Getting a card in the mail just brightened my day. Thank you.


----------



## wkomorow

What a beautiful card - it is perfect, and Glenda - your handwriting is amazing; it is better than the calligraphy of the card itself.


----------



## jane and addison

Looks like fun. Wish I had felt more creative now but maybe later in the year or next year. I did enjoy the pups reactions to the cards. Happy Valentines day all and group hugs.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

sherry said:


> Oh my, I hope Riley and Sissy's Valentine has reached the Canadian border by now! We mailed it a week ago. :smilie_tischkante: Anywway, not saying who it's going to!:innocent:


:HistericalSmiley: 



angel's mom said:


> Thank you, Glenda and fluffs! I love the card and the sticker! Getting a card in the mail just brightened my day. Thank you.


Love it! :wub: I agree with Walter, Glenda you have beautiful handwriting!




jane and addison said:


> Looks like fun. Wish I had felt more creative now but maybe later in the year or next year. I did enjoy the pups reactions to the cards. Happy Valentines day all and group hugs.


Addison I hope you do join in the next round that gets set up! :w00t: Part of the fun in this was just doing your own thing. All the cards ended up with their own beauty so to speak :wub: putting a smile on all our faces and creating some happy lil white fluffs too! :aktion033:


:chili: Walter maybe a fun idea would be SM May day baskets! Old school style like we used to make back in grade school. :blink: Just some food for thought!


----------



## wkomorow

May day basket is an interesting idea, maybe we could do a May day card, Your idea brought another to mind, maybe we could do a mother's day card or note written as if the fluff to the fluff's mom or dad. I want to make sure that people feel it to be a burden. We will need to run the ideas by Maggie and Yung. I would want to stay away from anything that would cost money other than a card, a small picture or sticker or such.

I think we all need a little something silly and innocent to brighten our lives.

Sue, your card was mailed Monday, so you should get it today or tomorrow. The other two cards are crossing the Canadian border so they should be here soon. It was my fault for bringing the idea up as late as I did. If we do anything in the future that I am involved in, we will do more lead time.


----------



## wkomorow

BTW, I think all the cards and notes have been wonderful. Thank you all for bringing a little joy to us all.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

Walter the Mother's day card idea would be perfect too and we could do the same thing for Father's day! :wub: It was fun to do the Valentines and made me want to do something again. :thumbsup: If you went with a May day basket exchange it could be kept simple by going old grade school style where you make it all from paper that can be mailed easily or just do it using cards with flowers, handmade or bought. :chili: Whatever you all decide on will be perfect and fun to do no matter what is chosen!


----------



## Madison's Mom

angel's mom said:


> Thank you, Glenda and fluffs! I love the card and the sticker! Getting a card in the mail just brightened my day. Thank you.


I'm glad you enjoyed the card, Lynne. This has been a fun project. I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

angel's mom said:


> Thank you, Glenda and fluffs! I love the card and the sticker! Getting a card in the mail just brightened my day. Thank you.



I love the card, this has been so fun:chili: Glenda great card and Maltese sticker


----------



## Snowbody

wkomorow said:


> May day basket is an interesting idea, maybe we could do a May day card, Your idea brought another to mind, maybe we could do a mother's day card or note written as if the fluff to the fluff's mom or dad.  I want to make sure that people feel it to be a burden. We will need to run the ideas by Maggie and Yung. I would want to stay away from anything that would cost money other than a card, a small picture or sticker or such.


Well thanks Walter...isn't that sweet of you. :blink::blink: :HistericalSmiley:I just love burdens. :innocent: I would gather you were going for people wouldn't feel it a burden but then again, who knows? I love to poke fun!:wub:
I don't mind my card coming late. Kind of nice to lengthen Valentine's Day. :chili:Thanks again Walter and everyone who took part.


----------



## wkomorow

There are so many times I swear I have written "not" only to find it missing. So, not burden.


----------



## Maglily

I loved the card Glenda, and I'm enjoying how each card is different and seeing the messages. 

Yes I noticed that the next event will be a burden LOL, brace yourself ! but we can handle it! 

I like the card idea since it makes it all so easy and less cost. And keeping in touch and sharing the messages is the fun part anyhow.


----------



## maggieh

Walter, I love the idea of a mother’s day card exchange! And our doggy daddies could participate too!


----------



## Madison's Mom

wkomorow said:


> There are so many times I swear I have written "not" only to find it missing. So, not burden.


Sometimes my brain gets way ahead of my fingers and I miss a word or two! I totally understand.


----------



## Snowbody

We went to the mail today and guess what we got...OUR VALENTINE!!!:wub::wub: Thank you so much, Lynne, Angel and Annie for the adorable card and the lovely poem. I laughed at the pig saying, "Oink if you love chocolate" (oink!!!) and the tortoise saying "Shell-ebrate!" Well Tyler can't have chocolate but he surely Shellbrated V-Day and his birthday that day. And we liked the dog-centric "Will You be Mine" poem. Tyler say's "Yes" he will be Angel's Valentine. How could he resist? 
Thank you so much, Lynne. We loved getting your Valentine's Greetings. :smootch:
(Sorry some of the pix are turned on their side. They looked right in my iPhoto files)


----------



## wkomorow

Here you go:






























I don't know if you have ever had the type of day in which everything was going wrong - well that was my morning. But I will tell you, that card really put a smile on my face. It was so happy and wonderful!!!

We still have the cards that are crossing the Canadian border left. It can be so unpredictable. Janene has sent me cards that have taken two weeks to get here. So Glenda and Brenda your cards are still on the way and I hope they come soon for you. You know sometimes it takes a while to reach Paradise. (could not resist that one.)

Thanks everyone for participating.


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks for uprighting us, Walter. :wub:


----------



## sherry

I love all the cards so far, more to come!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Lynne, you are so creative! What an awesome poem!



wkomorow said:


> So Glenda and Brenda your cards are still on the way and I hope they come soon for you. You know sometimes it takes a while to reach Paradise. (could not resist that one.)


LOL! It is a long way to Paradise! Took me lots of years to get here!

Skyler and I are checking the mailbox every day and will post when it blows in with the next arctic cold front!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

wkomorow said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 254169
> View attachment 254177
> 
> 
> View attachment 254185
> View attachment 254193
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you have ever had the type of day in which everything was going wrong - well that was my morning. But I will tell you, that card really put a smile on my face. It was so happy and wonderful!!!
> 
> We still have the cards that are crossing the Canadian border left. It can be so unpredictable. Janene has sent me cards that have taken two weeks to get here. So Glenda and Brenda your cards are still on the way and I hope they come soon for you. You know sometimes it takes a while to reach Paradise. (could not resist that one.)
> 
> Thanks everyone for participating.



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Love the card, but then I read the poem :HistericalSmiley: Lynne great card and poem. 

Sue if that isn't just the cutest ever. I love that poem. 
Tyler is just so cute:wub: I want to give that boy loves :wub:


----------



## Maglily

Hi everyone, our Valentine arrived yesterday! It didn't take too long at all to make its way all they way across the country and the border. Here are some photos of Jodi and our very sweet card with paper teddy bears and a photo of Riley and Sissy. Apparently Sissy is the poet who composed the beautiful verse. LOL. Thank you Sherry, Riley and Sissy we love you! :wub::wub::wub: Jodi is looking at his friends and thinking these guys look familiar lol and I kind of had to wake him up, he was a little sleepy and not loving the camera.

Valentine's has been a lot of fun and we loved seeing everyone's cards and reading the messages. It's so nice of you to donate to rescue Walter and Marie. That made this event even more special.


sorry for the sideways view :blush:


----------



## wkomorow

Here you go, turned them around:















Sherry that was so cute. I loved the card and the poem. Great picture of R and S. I love the picture of Jodi. One more card heading to Glenda from the far north. It is had been fun watching the reveals. Let's see if we can do something in May.


----------



## Maglily

wkomorow said:


> Here you go, turned them around:
> 
> View attachment 254233
> View attachment 254241
> 
> 
> Sherry that was so cute. I loved the card and the poem. Great picture of R and S. I love the picture of Jodi. One more card heading to Glenda from the far north. It is had been fun watching the reveals. Let's see if we can do something in May.




Thanks Walter, you saved some necks from cricks.


----------



## edelweiss

Love the cards, verses & sentiment!


----------



## sherry

Maglily said:


> Hi everyone, our Valentine arrived yesterday! It didn't take too long at all to make its way all they way across the country and the border. Here are some photos of Jodi and our very sweet card with paper teddy bears and a photo of Riley and Sissy. Apparently Sissy is the poet who composed the beautiful verse. LOL. Thank you Sherry, Riley and Sissy we love you! :wub::wub::wub: Jodi is looking at his friends and thinking these guys look familiar lol and I kind of had to wake him up, he was a little sleepy and not loving the camera.
> 
> Valentine's has been a lot of fun and we loved seeing everyone's cards and reading the messages. It's so nice of you to donate to rescue Walter and Marie. That made this event even more special.
> 
> 
> sorry for the sideways view :blush:


Brenda, so happy to see Jodi loving his Valentine! This has been a lot of fun!:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily

sherry said:


> Brenda, so happy to see Jodi loving his Valentine! This has been a lot of fun!:aktion033:



We love it, thanks Sherry! yes, it's been fun!


----------



## Snowbody

So cute!!! :wub::wub: Love the cards with Sissy and Riley and the poem. And boy do I adore seeing Jodi!! This is the perfect way to cheer up a dreary winter! :chili:


----------



## blkdog

Matilda's mommy said:


> Soooooo cute, how clever, love the envelope and the card with the poem is awesome
> I didn't realize the babies were to make the cards, I goofed up on it:innocent:blush: sorry


I love this picture of your dog, she is so precious.


----------



## angel's mom

Madison's Mom said:


> Lynne, you are so creative! What an awesome poem!
> 
> 
> 
> Glenda, I did not write that poem. I am not that creative. I wanted to send a poem, but Google supplied that one.


----------



## angel's mom

Snowbody said:


> We went to the mail today and guess what we got...OUR VALENTINE!!!:wub::wub: Thank you so much, Lynne, Angel and Annie for the adorable card and the lovely poem. I laughed at the pig saying, "Oink if you love chocolate" (oink!!!) and the tortoise saying "Shell-ebrate!" Well Tyler can't have chocolate but he surely Shellbrated V-Day and his birthday that day. And we liked the dog-centric "Will You be Mine" poem. Tyler say's "Yes" he will be Angel's Valentine. How could he resist?
> Thank you so much, Lynne. We loved getting your Valentine's Greetings. :smootch:
> (Sorry some of the pix are turned on their side. They looked right in my iPhoto files)


I'm glad you liked the card. It was my pleasure picking out just the right card.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

Jodi looks adorable :wub: as usual Brenda even though he was a little sleepy still! :w00t: Sherry, I think Riley and Sissy did a wonderful job :wub: on the card and poem!!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

Lynne, Angel and Annie :wub: did a great job on their cards and poem too!!! :w00t: Susan sweet Tyler looks adorable :wub: and has several cute Valentines now! :w00t:


----------



## Madison's Mom

Good things come to those who wait! Look what came in my mail today (along with that arctic cold front from Canada)! 

Thank you so much, Brenda and Jodi. We love, love, love the card! And the picture is precious. We are glad you were our Valentine!

And Walter, the Paradise to Paradise thing couldn't have been accidental!! Nice touch!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Madison's Mom said:


> Good things come to those who wait! Look what came in my mail today (along with that arctic cold front from Canada)!
> 
> Thank you so much, Brenda and Jodi. We love, love, love the card! And the picture is precious. We are glad you were our Valentine!
> 
> And Walter, the Paradise to Paradise thing couldn't have been accidental!! Nice touch!



That card is so cute, love the picture., :wub:
Brenda and Jodi the card is awesome :aktion033: 
Glenda it's freezing here also:w00t: oh how I look forward to Spring.


----------



## wkomorow

Brenda, the card is awesome. I love how everyone personalized their cards - you all have such great creativity. Glenda - yes it was completely randomized - it was a coincidence that the card went from one Paradise to another. I used a random number generator.

Thanks everyone for participating, and I hope if we do this in May, even more people will join in the fun.


----------



## Snowbody

I love the card with those adorable little faces and hearts!!! Did you paste that together, Brenda or was it via computer? So cute! :wub: 
Well the deep freeze bypassed NY. It was 65 today :blink: and will be in the 70's tomorrow. :w00t: Of course I think it will plunge to the 30's soon but enjoyed today.


----------



## Maglily

Madison's Mom said:


> Good things come to those who wait! Look what came in my mail today (along with that arctic cold front from Canada)!
> 
> Thank you so much, Brenda and Jodi. We love, love, love the card! And the picture is precious. We are glad you were our Valentine!
> 
> And Walter, the Paradise to Paradise thing couldn't have been accidental!! Nice touch!




Yay! Glenda, I'm glad it arrived and that you like it. Yes the Paradise thing was so funny and random too!

Sue I made this very simply in 'Paint' and it was less than user friendly, just adding hearts to cover the lines where two photos overlapped. lol. I'm telling secrets.
There must be an easier photo editing program out there!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

Glenda I love it! :wub: Brenda, you and Jodi did a wonderful job on your card!


----------



## sherry

Another great card! Good job Brenda and Jodi!


----------



## edelweiss

There is a lot of "just" revealed talent in this group!


----------



## Maglily

Snowbody said:


> We went to the mail today and guess what we got...OUR VALENTINE!!!:wub::wub: Thank you so much, Lynne, Angel and Annie for the adorable card and the lovely poem. I laughed at the pig saying, "Oink if you love chocolate" (oink!!!) and the tortoise saying "Shell-ebrate!" Well Tyler can't have chocolate but he surely Shellbrated V-Day and his birthday that day. And we liked the dog-centric "Will You be Mine" poem. Tyler say's "Yes" he will be Angel's Valentine. How could he resist?
> Thank you so much, Lynne. We loved getting your Valentine's Greetings. :smootch:
> (Sorry some of the pix are turned on their side. They looked right in my iPhoto files)




Such a cute card and so funny. I loved seeing everyones cards.


----------



## angel's mom

This was a lot of fun. Thank you, Walter.


----------

